# Ki-Aikido



## Yari (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi

Anybody try Ki-aikido?

What was it like?


I'm just curious on how other people see it.


/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with this system?


----------



## Despairbear (Apr 5, 2003)

My teacher at one point was part of a dojo who trained under the Ki  Society. From what I understand of it they study more on movement, mediation, and of course Ki, they tend to not study the "martial" aspects of Aikido as much as other schools. Of course there is a great range in any school I hear horror stories of the Ki Society where some dojo's no longer study throws or locks and simply meditate and wear gi's and other schools where the motion is fluid and the effects are unquestionable. 


Despair Bear


----------

